# Welche SSD für IPC



## Betriebselektriker28 (8 Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

welche SSD´s verwendet ihr in euren HMI, Panel PC, Box PC....?
Ganz normale Standardware? Spezielle "Industrie" SSD?

Bisher hatte ich eigentlich keine nennenswerten Probleme mit Samsung EVO 960 oder  Sandisk Ultra.
Allerdings soll das ja auch gerne mal 15 Jahre ohne Probleme laufen. 

Bei uns steht demnächst steht ein vorbeugender Austausch an diversen Anlagen bevor. (Aufgrund einiger HDD Ausfälle bei wichtigen Anlagen)

Gibt es da was besseres am Markt? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

LG
Michael


----------



## Blockmove (8 Juli 2022)

Es gibt Server-SSDs. Da machst du im IPC auch nichts verkehrt.
Der einfachste Ratschlag:
Die Größe ganz großzügig bemessen.
SSDs haben ein Speicherzellenmanagement.
D.h. die Schreibvorgänge werden auf die verfügbaren Speicherstellen verteilt.
Hast du eine SSD mit viel Platz, dann werden die einzelnen Zellen seltener beschrieben.
Dann einfach noch niedrige Temperaturen Sorgen und gut ist’s.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Juli 2022)

Ergänzend:
Ionos hat das hier ganz gut beschrieben: https://www.ionos.de/digitalguide/server/sicherheit/ssd-lebensdauer/

Wenn Du nur davon bootest, kann sie ewig halten.

Wenn man täglich ein Mehrfaches der Kapazität an Daten schreibt, kann sie auch schon nach ein paar Monaten in den Knie gehen.


----------



## trobo (8 Juli 2022)

Falls deine Temperaturen (umgebung) hoch sind und/oder du fanless IPC hast, haben wir gerne von SanDisk die Industrial Variante verbaut verbaut.



			https://www.mouser.de/new/sandisk/sandisk-ix-sn530-industrial-grade-ssds/
		



Ansonsten wie oben beschrieben idR höherwertige Datacenter SSDs.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (10 Juli 2022)

Danke für eure Tips!


----------



## FGMa (18 August 2022)

Ich habe letztens in einen IPC zwei WD RED eingebaut. Ist auch sehr großzügig von der Kapazität ausgelegt.


----------

